# A Very Special Pair - '36 Safety Streamlines



## azbug-i (Aug 22, 2017)

I recently became the owner of some very special bikes! My friend Susannah (good looking blonde on the girls streamline ) and I gave them quick tune ups this weekend, new tires and went for a ride! We rode to the dairy queen for drinks and then to the hardware store to get hardware for the girls drop stand. I need to find a correct boys drop stand, and work on the front fender attachment and alignment. It moved around while riding. The girls bike rides like a top!

What beautiful rides.

♡

Im very blessed to own these. Even if it meant giving up other great bikes.

Wanted to share 

-Amanda


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Outstanding pair of bikes Amanda! You've moved to a whole new level with those. Congrats! V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Aug 22, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## higgens (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice pair


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 22, 2017)

Man those 2 have been across the globe & back! Beautiful!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 22, 2017)

Very cool bikes Amanda.
Ride on
Sean


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 22, 2017)

Very, very nice.  Tankless bikes don't get much better than this.  Your boys bike might be the best OG paint one out there!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 22, 2017)

@brann.ty@verizon.net


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 22, 2017)

Awesome Bikes- and Miss Susannah, too. But You Skinny Young Guys missed the main part of the post---DAIRY QUEEN!!!---------Cowboy Thanks for sharing...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats Amanda!  I am glad they have made their way to the Southwest and are not stuck in an underground bunker across the pond...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 22, 2017)

o baby very nice,sssssssssssss swett


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Aug 22, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> o baby very nice,sssssssssssss swett



He means SWEET !!!----C.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 22, 2017)

My eyes are popping out of their sockets!! Gorgeous pair Amanda. Loving me both Streamlines. I'm about ready to do the Safety dance!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 22, 2017)

Damn that is a good looking blon...er, I mean bike.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 22, 2017)

Nice bikes !


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 22, 2017)

Definitely, one of the most unique and elegant bicycle designs of all time.
Congratulations, on your latest acquisitions, Amanda.
I'm sure that Dairy Queen tasted extra sweet after a ride on those beauties.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 22, 2017)

I would have given up a lot of great bikes myself for those...well played!
That looks like a great day all the way around.
Chris


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 22, 2017)

Leaning them on the brick wall like that won't be good for the resale value.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 22, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> He means SWEET !!!----C.



yes I do


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you everyone  ♡♡♡


----------



## catfish (Aug 23, 2017)

Beautiful bikes!


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 23, 2017)

Tooooo Kool!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2017)

Yeah, no kidding!



Autocycleplane said:


> Leaning them on the brick wall like that won't be good for the resale value.



That violates all of the 1936 Safety Streamline ownership code of ethics.
"First, do no harm."


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 23, 2017)

Theyre being leaned against the pedal. Not the frame


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 23, 2017)

At least mostly haha


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 23, 2017)

Those bikes look stunning together! Very nice job getting them paired up! Enjoy them, I know I sure would!! Joe


----------



## larock65 (Aug 24, 2017)

Very nice Amanda!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice! Did I help fund these by chance?


----------



## Scribble (Aug 24, 2017)

WOW


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 24, 2017)

Wonderful bikes Amanda, congratulations!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 24, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Nice! Did I help fund these by chance?




@Euphman06 i suppose in a way you helped. You helped me pay off debt i didnt pay off by buying these haha


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone  ♡


----------



## Reesatheresa (Aug 26, 2017)

Beautiful bikes!  Glad to see some other women enjoying the hobby.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> Theyre being leaned against the pedal. Not the frame



Yeah, better to lean it against those cheap Torrington 15's


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 26, 2017)

The boys has repop pedals. I guess i hadnt considered the girls pedals though


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 26, 2017)

I guess with no working kickstands you should have just thrown those down on the ground to keep everyone happy. .....


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 28, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I guess with no working kickstands you should have just thrown those down on the ground to keep everyone happy. .....



I agree hahaha


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 28, 2017)

Killer pair, I would've done the same enjoy them!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2017)

How did the repair to the fork come out?


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 28, 2017)

Stunning Streamlines!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 29, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> How did the repair to the fork come out?




He is getting started this weekend. I had to get ahold of some steer tubes.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone


----------



## azbug-i (Jan 21, 2018)

Maybe one day ill find a stand for the boys. For now he will be leaning against his REPOP pedals. 

Thank you to chris (@bikewhorder ) for the gorgeous girls pedals. Thank you to my friend steve elmer for the killer fork repair. And thank you to brant (@New Mexico Brant ) brant for putting in so much work to help me get these out to the ride so desiree (@Desireé ) can ride with me in long beach! They started their journey yesterday!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 21, 2018)

MAGNIFICENT. THANK YOU.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jan 29, 2018)

azbug-i said:


> I recently became the owner of some very special bikes! My friend Susannah (good looking blonde on the girls streamline ) and I gave them quick tune ups this weekend, new tires and went for a ride! We rode to the dairy queen for drinks and then to the hardware store to get hardware for the girls drop stand. I need to find a correct boys drop stand, and work on the front fender attachment and alignment. It moved around while riding. The girls bike rides like a top!
> 
> What beautiful rides.
> 
> ...



Great looking pair of bikes, Really like the picture with old chevy truck. Great photo....


----------

